# Build your own-DWC Bubbleponics,Drip System Cheap



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok I was like you, I wanted my first system to be hydroponics. I was looking at the Aerogarden VS. the Stealth Hydro System but didnt want to pay 200 dollars for a bunch of crap i didnt need. I ended up buying the Aerogarden instead because it was down the street at bed bath and beyond for 20 percent off. So I grew first in the AG having 3 fems out of seven plants. I transplanted them to a larger reservoir letting the roots sit spideweb like in the watery nutrients. Heres how that turned out- https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/23754-super-aerogarden-help-2.html#post1241779

The plants had great buds but not enough light to produce max yield. So now I have a 600w HPS and digital ballast for my homemade DWC Bubbleponics system and the AG is for seedlings and clones.

Heres all you need-
1.-Solid not transparent Reservoir, at least 2 -5 gallons for each plant,$6-10
2.-Air Pump for aquarium- Elite 7ninenine works fine- $12
3.-Air pump tubing-$5
4.-3-3.5 inch net pots -2$
5.-Hydroton clay balls- 10$
6.-Rockwool Cubes or small sponges or Aerogarden Sponge- 5$
7.-Lighting- CFL's like pictured below are 10$ at walmart, or get an HPS or MH setup which is hood, bulb, and ballast.Visit HighTech Garden Supply on Ebay First and Last They R the BEST!


Check your headshops for grow equipment they most likely have the air pumps, tubes, and pots and hydroton. Also Look up hydroponics in your area you will be surprised to find a hydroponic growing shop.

Take your reservoir and trace the net pot on the lid of the reservoir where each plant will have enough space spread apart. Cut out almost to the line u traced so the net can sit snug in the lid. You will want to drop in the hydroton then rockwool cubes. Situate the tubing so that it will reach all or most of the plants from the air pump. I found an Elite 7ninenine only works for 4 plants. The air pump bubbles up water oxygen and nutrients directly to the inner roots of your plants and really helps them stay healthy. If you want to create a drip system which you dont really need since the roots will be sitting in the water, then get a 25$ water pump and situate the tubing so it drips on each plants roots. One CFL like pictured wont fully veg one plant so at least two per plant are recommended.

Please let me know if you have any questions I am glad to help- 
Please give me some Rep whoever i help ;0


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 1, 2008)

Post some of your homemade drip or bubble systems!


----------



## bigcuban (Sep 1, 2008)

That sounds sweet dude kudos on the info. I was going to order one of those pc stealth grow boxes but they're really expensive and don't afford alot of room for the plants to grow. There are a few things i'd like to ask (I'm a complete noob). What exactly should i use for lighting? I know i should use MH and HPS, but what wattage, how much do you think it would cost and how could i go about getting it? Also, If you could tell me how i can go about getting some good seeds. I understand that genetics is a big part of this and that if i use shit seeds i get shit bud. Thanx again dude much appreciated.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 1, 2008)

bigcuban said:


> That sounds sweet dude kudos on the info. I was going to order one of those pc stealth grow boxes but they're really expensive and don't afford alot of room for the plants to grow. There are a few things i'd like to ask (I'm a complete noob). What exactly should i use for lighting? I know i should use MH and HPS, but what wattage, how much do you think it would cost and how could i go about getting it? Also, If you could tell me how i can go about getting some good seeds. I understand that genetics is a big part of this and that if i use shit seeds i get shit bud. Thanx again dude much appreciated.


I updated the first post so check that for some lighting ideas for CFL, HPS and MH go 150, 400,600,or 1000watts depending on how many plants you have and how much bud you want to yield is how u determine that just let me know, and as far as seeds go, yeah you should try to grow at least some green hydro seeds scwag is not worth anyones time just order from attitude seed banks its so cheap. Please give me some more reputation man!


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 1, 2008)

i went with a 400 watt hps finally and nh conversion bulb. i had already vegged under a few cfls and a led panel, i admit the whole thing was crappy due to just jumping in but with the hps flowering now its a charm. However the light gets hot! lol, so i had to buy a euro hood from htg gardens to cool rinline and i tried a cheap 30 dollar duct booster. This whole thing lowered my temps by like 6 or 7 even degrees! good deal. i got a tent coming from ebay as now i am using my bathrrom and closet lol moving the whole thing to the closet for darkness. hehe. ah a tent will be sweet for my girls, i still need seeds, i got a male and a female, looking for my camera, and yeah buildng your dwc is cheao and easy, if you can go for it, id use home depot and a aquarium sotre for your other supplies, i made a cloner with a coffe can airstone and thats it, i see roots, this my learning grow and hydro rocks,


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 1, 2008)

i learned, lol, water is damn important. im gonna go to home depot and get a 5 gallon? jug as i have a water machine at the store next to me, hehekiss-ass i was reading figures chlorine locked out magnsium so i flushed all the water and nutes got the clean water in and everything wonderful hydro forgives all also watch yur heat i found above 95 and it goes south real fast


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 1, 2008)

5 Gallon Is all you need for One Monster plant, as seen by the famous 5 gallon Ebb& Flow for Monster PLants!


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice set up. I have the same thing going but micro. good luck to your grow im in keep us udated.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 2, 2008)

Cant wait for this shit to come in! Only 3 Bills


----------



## Madg420 (Sep 2, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> Cant wait for this shit to come in! Only 3 Bills


I have their 400w setup only 200 shipped and it works like a charm!!!


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 2, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


>


This looks like it is keeping the RW plug saturated. Bad rice! This *will* kill the plant! If that tubing through the side of the netpot is pumping water into the rootzone area, take it out! It's not only not needed but will cause BIG problems!

If you want to do an aero or DWC, drop that water level and put an air stone in the bottom of the tank. Bubbles breaking the surface will create a mist which will dampen the pellets but *not the RW. *

The RW plug should not go into the pellets until there are appreciable amounts of roots coming out of the bottom of the plug. The roots will find the damp pellets in a week or so. .


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 2, 2008)

this is not rockwool, it is the aerogarden sponge and the bubbles keep it moist and oxygenated, the nutrients make it grow rapidly, the roots are already out of the plastic pot and sponge, about 5 inch long roots in only 5 days, this will be my second grow where the roots sit spideweb like in the water and nutrients and bubbles.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 2, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> this is not rockwool, it is the aerogarden sponge and the bubbles keep it moist and oxygenated, the nutrients make it grow rapidly, the roots are already out of the plastic pot and sponge, about 5 inch long roots in only 5 days, this will be my second grow where the roots sit spideweb like in the water and nutrients and bubbles.


Doesn't matter whether it is a sponge or rockwool, both accomplish the same thing. Once saturated, it doesn't matter how much oxygenated nute soln you throw at it, a saturated absorbent medium will not take any more water in. 

Your saving grace is that you do have roots out of the pellets- and if the seedling went in to this system before it had roots out of the absorbent media, I'm really surprised it lived long enough to pop out roots. If the seedling only had roots within the absorbent medium and had water piped right to the absorbent media, the seedling should be dead in days. 

With an aeroponic system, the pellets should be wetted ONLY with the mist rising from surface of the nutrient soln, caused by the air bubbles from the air stone breaking the surface. There's no need for a tube carrying water to be run into the pellets.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 2, 2008)

there is no tube carrying water, it blows air which causes bubbles and oxygen. All of the seeds sprouted in always wet media from the aerogarden with nutrients too. They didnt die, the sponge never fully absorbs, the oxygen flows throughout the sponge Al B


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 2, 2008)

highlife how many grows have you done?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 2, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/23754-super-aerogarden-help-2.html#post1241779
This was my first with CFL that didnt fully flower my plants, now I will veg and flower these purple buds with the 600w HPS, I have done my research on every hydroponic system out there and know what works great. How many grows are you on now man?


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 2, 2008)

first one. serious grow.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 2, 2008)

does everyone here veg and flower with HPS, yall just change from 18/6 to 12/12?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 2, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> first one. serious grow.


how serious, show us


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 2, 2008)

well it's my first serious grow check my link. I am using cfl's right now I want to go with 250 watt md with blue led spectrum lights as a supplement when I start flowering as md through the whole grow hepls produce a higher thc content. I'm not a distributer so I don't need the high yeild. I just can't afford the high ass prices around here. Worth every penny I pay for it but what it cost me for an oz I can grow twice that plus some.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 2, 2008)

high life how do you like those nutes saw them at my hydro store. not too expensive either. how do they work. what r they called again


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 3, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> high life how do you like those nutes saw them at my hydro store. not too expensive either. how do they work. what r they called again


I recommend General Hydroponics MaxiGro and MaxiBloom for beginners and professionals because its easy to use, produces the dankest results fast using all the levels of nutrients that my plants need, promotes root growth for seedlings, produces some amazing buds, and it automatically ph's my water.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 3, 2008)

yhea that is some good stuff.cheap to like 30.00 for the 2 of them not bad. what is your ph at 5.5? I was at the hydro store yesterday. I saw there drip system and it was above the plants dripping down on to the hrdrotone from above. not from below going into the basket intresting. you might want to put a bubbler in the bottom of your res to produce oxygen.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah if i had a drip system going i might have the tubing from the water pump on the top, but I am using an air pump that hits each plant with bubbles of oxygen and watery nutrients from underneath hence Bubbleponics. Some people also have misters spraying inside their resveroir which also does the same thing. These methods accomplish the same thing Koolhand.

Here are some similar systems. The First Is the original drip system which you can make by using a water pump instead of the air pump i use and by runnin the tubing on top to drip to each site. Then the original DWC does what my bubbleponics does and bubbles water to each site. They also have a mister that sparys from the inside of the reservoir on HTG. Then the last is the Monster Plant Ebb&Flow 5 gallon, that uses the same air pump I use with an airstone to keep the site hydrated.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw the tubes I thought it was drip sorry bro i have an air stone I kinda have the same setup but micro.I would love to do a big setup some day. The wife will only let me have three plants.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Elite 7 nine nine pump is actually just 6 bux at pets mart wow i paid 13 from my headshop, o well shop pets mart before head shops that have grow equip, I just picked up one 5 inch airstone, I am going to get one more and another pump and this should be competenet for four plants


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 3, 2008)

kool man good stuff check out my journal... let me know what you think.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 3, 2008)

Soo excited I just ordered from the Attitude, Greenhouse Seeds Arjan Strawberry Haze and a shirt, its a social creative high thats smells like candy strawberries and taste like them too! I will keep everyone posted on the five plants plus my other 3 purps! Kind of scared that they might go hermie but wish me luck!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 3, 2008)

Check out my signature...


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice setup diggity, I switched from tubes bubbling air to the site to this 5 inch airstone that does a shitload better, plus a cool pic from the zoo yesterday


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 5, 2008)

These seeds sprouted on Aug. 27th and have been feeding on the seedling amount of MaxiGRO FROM GEN HYDRO and the roots look amazing!
This is what my plants look like in nine days.....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 5, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> nice setup diggity, I switched from tubes bubbling air to the site to this 5 inch airstone that does a shitload better, plus a cool pic from the zoo yesterday


Tubes?!?!?. Yikes.

Yeah, you need airstones to create all those little bubles. I don't think big bubbles will dissolve too much oxygen into the water. Good luck!


----------



## NorthernNight (Sep 5, 2008)

What about changing the water? I got my plants in 5 gallon buckets each and even those are a bitch to change the water! For my next grow i was gonna do something like your setup. Anyways looking good so far, my plants are are 5 weeks from harvest!!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ya know, the best thing about my 3gal tubs is that the lids fit _perfectly_ right on top of my toilet with the seat up, plants, roots and all. Then I just dump my rez in the bathtub and start a new nute mix while the ladies sit in the biggest bowl they will see.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 5, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Ya know, the best thing about my 3gal tubs is that the lids fit _perfectly_ right on top of my toilet with the seat up, plants, roots and all. Then I just dump my rez in the bathtub and start a new nute mix while the ladies sit in the biggest bowl they will see.


Lol wow i hope thatsnot the best thing about your setup haha, doesnt it grow dankness? The tubes blowing air into the hydroton and water caused some pretty good bubbling to the root medium and would have been even better with a decent pump but now I love my Bubble Disk and Pets Mart lol. Well I have seen some hydro liners that line your reservir and you can throw away after each grow, if cleaning up becomes a problem i could probably line the bottom of my reservoir with a trash bag and throw it away after. I do similar, i just set them all in the bathtub and rinse out the reservoir


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 5, 2008)

Added a bunch of more nets, check my sig to see what they are, ill prolly add two more nets in the middle for Arjans Strawberry Haze, these will all be transplanted, then this dwc will be a cloning reservoir ;0


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice man good looks.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 5, 2008)

HILIFE what are the dimensions of our system i see there with the 7 plants. i wondering for my next grow how many i can get in. Wondering any body how deep the rubbermaids have to be. Saw some long ones only 6 or so inches in height, so 6 inches deep i mean. any experience?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

Eharmony420 said:


> HILIFE what are the dimensions of our system i see there with the 7 plants. i wondering for my next grow how many i can get in. Wondering any body how deep the rubbermaids have to be. Saw some long ones only 6 or so inches in height, so 6 inches deep i mean. any experience?


Mine is a 10 gallon roughneck, I cant look at the dimensions written on the sticker right now but will update when I do. It is about six inches or more deep. I recommend 2-5 gallons for each mature plant unlesss you are using this thing for cloning or you are going to transpplant them, try and give each plant enough of their own space.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 6, 2008)

ty, repped u there. i got a 4 by 4 by 6.5 tents coming. How many plants u think i cud fit with a 400 watt hid in there.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 6, 2008)

i so tired of lugging the bubbler forn the shower where i flower to the closet where they sleep, been dong that a month almost, lol, nver bored at least, finally a tent, i was hoping 8 plants at least


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 6, 2008)

i wat at rite aid the other day and i saw 10 dollar water fountains. ive seen inside them before and they have a minature water pump that u can easily modify to pump all the water out of yur bubbler without having to pick up the whole damn thing and then just pore yur fresh water back in. getting 2 big a bubbler i wufd not be able to empty it was my concern. pump it out for 10 bucks


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

do me a favor and rep me again but first hit the plus sign so i get positive rep lol, everyone gives me rep but forgets to hit the plus sign first so its pointless, well 400 w HID, can cover 6 plants up and going healthy into flower if your going to grow them all fully do six. If your going to clone and stuff you will have more room to put clones in a bubbler system. If their not fem seeds make 8 or more sites so that when you figure out which how many are males you will have more seeds going to increase odds becuz u will have to cut down males if you dont want seeds and want more bud.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 6, 2008)

Highlife, I have a few questions for you if you would be so kind to answer. 

FIRST, the self built system you have, is nothing but a rubbermaid (or roughneck in your case) tub with the holes cut in the toip for the baskets, and air pump going to a flat disc air stone for misiting and that's it ???? It's THAT simple ??? How high do you have to keep the water level in the tub, is there a minimum or maximum level it has to be kept at ??

SECOND, concerning the +reps you are talking about. When I click on the scale up top to give a rep it only asks me to approve or disapprove, there is nowhere for me to give +++'s

And LAST, concerning water changes and cleaning the totes, if they are so inexspensive then wouldn't it be easier to just go buy another rubbermaid tub and have a spare to change over to when doing a water change, that way you wouldn't have to hang the plants over the tub (or toilet,lol) and you would always have an extra, clean resovoir to put in place. You would literally take the top off one and put right down onto the new one already cleaned and filled with new water, then just clean the dirty one and have it ready for the next change. It's just a thought and/or suggestion, that's all. 



HiGHLiFE28 said:


> do me a favor and rep me again but first hit the plus sign so i get positive rep lol, everyone gives me rep but forgets to hit the plus sign first so its pointless, well 400 w HID, can cover 6 plants up and going healthy into flower if your going to grow them all fully do six. If your going to clone and stuff you will have more room to put clones in a bubbler system. If their not fem seeds make 8 or more sites so that when you figure out which how many are males you will have more seeds going to increase odds becuz u will have to cut down males if you dont want seeds and want more bud.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 6, 2008)

good point to toke over. but then again imagine lol yourself with all that water sloshing around as yu try and lift it. thats 10 gals all over yurself. true it aint that hard but i dreaming of the least work, like a break after having to lug my 5 gallon netween the flower room and the sleep room, my tents are on the way i thinking of a 10 gal or so like mr hilefes there then just throwing in a 10 dollar fountain pump form rite aid the same price as another rubbermaid tub and using that for 2 week reservoir changes. i always think it funny to call the dwc a reservoir because simple it is, but thats why i love it


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 6, 2008)

I wasn't thinking about lifting it Eharmony. In MY specific case, mine will be sitting directly on the carpet floor, if I choose to go this route, mine would just slide right out and the new one would just slide right in, no lifting required but that would be in MY specific case. It was just a thought, that's all.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Highlife, I have a few questions for you if you would be so kind to answer.
> 
> FIRST, the self built system you have, is nothing but a rubbermaid (or roughneck in your case) tub with the holes cut in the toip for the baskets, and air pump going to a flat disc air stone for misiting and that's it ???? It's THAT simple ??? How high do you have to keep the water level in the tub, is there a minimum or maximum level it has to be kept at ??
> 
> ...


1.- To answer your first question, yes its this simple for a killer setup that grows monster plants fast. The airstone bubbles oxygen into the water allowing the roots to sit in water 24/7 without drowning because the pump delivers oxygen to the inner roots. The water level must remain at a minimum of touching the medium where your growing enough to hydrate it, water bubbling without touching the nets wont grow a thing. A max water level would be an inch below the top of the net, you dont want to flood your medium that suspending the roots too much.

2.- Yes, when i say plus i meant approve me, not disapprove lol

3.-Yes, my first tub was so disgusting i threw it away and also i wanted an improvement without wasting space, now i have just a tall enough tub for some massive roots. Just get a sponge when you clean your tub, its all part of the job folks!


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

Eharmony420 said:


> good point to toke over. but then again imagine lol yourself with all that water sloshing around as yu try and lift it. thats 10 gals all over yurself. true it aint that hard but i dreaming of the least work, like a break after having to lug my 5 gallon netween the flower room and the sleep room, my tents are on the way i thinking of a 10 gal or so like mr hilefes there then just throwing in a 10 dollar fountain pump form rite aid the same price as another rubbermaid tub and using that for 2 week reservoir changes. i always think it funny to call the dwc a reservoir because simple it is, but thats why i love it


even if you have a pump the tub will be lined with crap to be cleaned. Get a drain to put on the bottom of your tub with a small hose. You dont need a pump this way because gravity is your pump. then once you drain it just wipe off the inside of the reservoir and refill. Or say fuck it and set an unopened trash bag in the bottom and pour the water in and put the top on, this only works for tubs that can be completely covered by the trash bags or you can use multiple bags to cover it, once the water is on top the bag wont move until you dump it. I am cleaning my Bubble system once these seeds germinate so ill post pics with a trash bag liner, yes everyone simple cheap shit can grow the dankest nugs ;0


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

UPDATE-
Added another stone and a more powerful 2 output air pump for 20 bux at petsmart. So now two 5 inch airstones and an up to 30 gallon reservoir powerful pump power my bubbler ;0


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 6, 2008)

Excellent Highlife, thanks. Is the water level you have it at in the pics usually the water level you try and keep it at or needs to be kept at ?? Also, what is the timer in the pic for ? Do you run the pumps 24/7 or is that what the timer is for ? Or is the timer for lights or something entirely different ? Thank you again.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Excellent Highlife, thanks. Is the water level you have it at in the pics usually the water level you try and keep it at or needs to be kept at ?? Also, what is the timer in the pic for ? Do you run the pumps 24/7 or is that what the timer is for ? Or is the timer for lights or something entirely different ? Thank you again.


The water level right now is what i usually use for just germinated and baby plants to ensure the sponge or Rapid Rooter Plug is continuously oxygenated and nutrient fed, once the roots grow a bit i will let the level vary just because i will fill it to this level then the plants will eat so much water and i wont refill it until it wont touch the bottom of the net anymore. I run my air pump off a timer during the same time as lighting hours, 18/6 now and 12/12 later.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks HighLife, excellent advice for my noggin, +reps given. 

Now..... a few more questions or suggestions. What kind of yield do you expect off each plant with the lighting you are using ?? What would be the MAX number of plants to flower in your bubbleponics system, 2 maybe 3 ??

My grow space is 3'Wide X 2'Deep X 7'Tall but I surely don't want any 7' plants in my closet. Given the room size, do you think a 400W HPS on top with either 2 or 4 CFL bulbs (like the ones you have pictured at the beginning of the thread) on each side would be good lighting ?? Or could I possibly go with a lower wattage HPS on the top like maybe a 250 or something like that for less power consumption ?? I will be vegging in my aerogarden and this will be my flower room only FOR RIGHT NOW, that may change later depending on how well the first grow goes. 

Thanks again and would love to see some pics as you are progressing.



HiGHLiFE28 said:


> The water level right now is what i usually use for just germinated and baby plants to ensure the sponge or Rapid Rooter Plug is continuously oxygenated and nutrient fed, once the roots grow a bit i will let the level vary just because i will fill it to this level then the plants will eat so much water and i wont refill it until it wont touch the bottom of the net anymore. I run my air pump off a timer during the same time as lighting hours, 18/6 now and 12/12 later.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Thanks HighLife, excellent advice for my noggin, +reps given.
> 
> Now..... a few more questions or suggestions. What kind of yield do you expect off each plant with the lighting you are using ?? What would be the MAX number of plants to flower in your bubbleponics system, 2 maybe 3 ??
> 
> ...


These will be transplanted from this reservoir into seperate 5 gallon bubblers running off of the same pump, because it isable to power for up to 30 gallons. What im growing is suppose to yield 500-650 grams- thats what it said on attitude- but since i am not a pro grower and only use 600whps and my frend might let me use his 1000w as well i expect 3-5 oz per plant and ill be happy, I never know what to expect especially since this is the first time using a HPS light and cooltube. I like to see you did the same thing i did, the aerogarden just doesnt give you enough weed for the 4 months you put into it, I am telling you it is worth it and will increase your yield to order the 400w HPS light hood and ballast from Hightech garden supply on ebay, with 400w HPS you can get almost ninety grams per plant. I will keep this thread alive ;0


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Highlife. I am worried about the heat that the light will give off in such a small enclosed closet. Of course I know I will have to add in intake and exhause fan (or fans) but I have got to make this as stealthy as possible. I can run the fans exhaust up into my attic but I am worried about the noise of the fans. Still things I gotta work on. So you think a 400W light would be about perfect for that size room I have ??? They are pretty cheap, or at least reasonable. 
How come you will transplant from your bubbleponics system to a seperate 5 gallon bucket ?? Howe come you won't just continue the grow in the bubbponics. I understand the 5 gallon are bubblepontics also since you said you are using the same air pump but why not just grow them in the blur tub you have ?? Thanks again.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

HTG threw in my 25 dollar 6 inch intake fan, they have ones for 110 but i dont wanna spend that much since ill be using another fan. 400 will be good and use those cfl's too. I want to seperate the roots and give them as much room as possible, the more room the roots have the bigger the plant can get. These are also many different strands and I will have mother plants so I am going to build a bubbler system similar to ebb and flows monster plant setup out of 5 gallon buckets and airstones. Check Post number 24 man


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 7, 2008)

id love to see that, lol, thats my plan for my next grow,a 3x3ebband flo system or somekinda similiar deal. i using a 4 pot bubbler with only 2 plants left in this learnig grow as i call it. with a 4x4x6.5 tent coming and a 400 watt hid i wud love to see your designs. gotta work out a ebb and flo system or i just gonna use multiple bubblers. the roots for the 2 plant in my 5 gallon bubbler are huge, so far with 2 plants i dont seea problem but with 4 i wonder if the top of the plants wud make it also if the root mass wudnt take al the 5 gallon up, lol, and make me a root brick.


----------



## ThaGreenBandit (Sep 7, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/18301-diy-dwc-cannabis-growing.html


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Bandit, I have been looking for that post from mogie. +reps given. thanks again. 


ThaGreenBandit said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/18301-diy-dwc-cannabis-growing.html


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah exactly what Im sayin, huge roots= huge plant. Great thread


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 7, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> Great thread


No doubt a great thread, it has helped me in my research tremendously. 

Although I have seen another thead where it was made using an air stone AND also using a water pump for direct feeding, why would you do both, why not just one of the two methods. Seems like a hydro AND bubble unit combined would give off too much water. I dunno, I'm a newbie.

Thanks so much for your help and insight Highlife, you have helped me plenty over the last two days.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is the thread to it, what do you think about that Highlife, what are your opinions on this and why use both ??
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/33947-contest-entry-build-your-own.html


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 7, 2008)

the air stone is to further oxeygenate the water before feeding. the dripping water shud i herd be oxygenated on the way down its driop course but the more oxygen the better which is why people add the bubbler. hope that helped


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> No doubt a great thread, it has helped me in my research tremendously.
> 
> Although I have seen another thead where it was made using an air stone AND also using a water pump for direct feeding, why would you do both, why not just one of the two methods. Seems like a hydro AND bubble unit combined would give off too much water. I dunno, I'm a newbie.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and insight Highlife, you have helped me plenty over the last two days.


go to stealthhydro.com and watch their bubbleponics system video. Some systems like Stealth Hydros bubbleponics setup are setup so the airdisks bubble oxygen and water into the water pump and the water pump will drip it to the inner roots. This is setup like this for seeds that are sprouting and roots that cant touch the water yet. Stealh Hydro doesnt show very much water in their small reservoir because they use a drip system as well. Then the owners of stealth hydro system remove the drip system because it blocks room in their reservoir and the roots are already touching oxygenated water.


----------



## ThaGreenBandit (Sep 7, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Thanks Bandit, I have been looking for that post from mogie. +reps given. thanks again.


No doubt! Good luck with the grow


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea, I've watched that video a few times, pretty cool. I wish they gave a better view of the contraption they have in the middle delivering where all the water lines comes off of.

So, with the stealthhydro kit, you would use the air AND water pump until the roots hit the water then you would remove the water pump and use the air pump only ?? 

I use to be an aquarium FANATIC, I mean I had 2 280gal., 2 175gal., 1 55gal., and 1 35gal. with three of the BIG tanks and the 55 tank all being reef tanks which require several pumps in each tank going all at the same time so I still have SO fricking many water pumps laying around it ain't funny, I've even got probally about 10 of those RIO600 pumps that they sell, I just gotta figure out how they get six lines coming off that pump with that thing in the middle. 

I took horticulture in high school for all 4 years, even though that WAS 22 years ago but I still got the basic of growing down, that along with my knowledge of dealing with aquariums, I think I should be able to handle a hydro system. 


HiGHLiFE28 said:


> go to stealthhydro.com and watch their bubbleponics system video. Some systems like Stealth Hydros bubbleponics setup are setup so the airdisks bubble oxygen and water into the water pump and the water pump will drip it to the inner roots. This is setup like this for seeds that are sprouting and roots that cant touch the water yet. Stealh Hydro doesnt show very much water in their small reservoir because they use a drip system as well. Then the owners of stealth hydro system remove the drip system because it blocks room in their reservoir and the roots are already touching oxygenated water.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah because the 6 or 8 outlet water pump hanging there gets in the way of the roots


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 7, 2008)

I gotcha, amakes perfect sense. Do you, or have you, grown to full harvest in your bubbler ?? Or do you take them out and flower them elsewhere ??



HiGHLiFE28 said:


> yeah because the 6 or 8 outlet water pump hanging there gets in the way of the roots


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

No I havent harvested from a setup like this but one very similar if you look at my first grow- super aerogarden help- on post number 1. This time I am expecting higher yields with 8 or more plants. I wont harvest from here tho, remember i will harvest from the 5 gallon buckets ;0


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 7, 2008)

I read your super aerogarden thread before I ever came across this one. I actually have an aerogarden and I started out on this thread searching aerogarden and came across all your threads, of course your aerogarden thread will lead you to this DIY thread somewheer in there and that's how I ended up in here, I originally started in your aerogarden thread though,lol. 

Why are you going to the flower stage in the 5gal buckets, more room for the roots ??? I don't have room for that kind of set-up, what do you think about this....... For my very first ever grow inside, I was gonna start them in my aerogarden, whichever ones are females, I will transplant them (most likely 2 or 3) into my big bubbler (your DIY one) and grow them in that until the harvest. Does that sound doable to you ?? I haven't quite figured the lighting yet but I was thinking of the 400W HPS light with the induct cooling for it, then of course I will have to figure out the rest of the ventilation, exhaust, fans, etc... But does my grow sound like it would work with 2-4 plants in your DIY bubbler system ??


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 7, 2008)

thats exactly the grow i got. get a cooltube form htg supply. i growing 2 plants in stealth hydro 4 pot bubbler. theres enough room for 2, idk the 4 becasue the pots are so close together that the plants would be on top of each other. the roots look like they cud make it. i hope. humidity i no a factor if top plants crowd, but hear is lo, and i doing only 2 now


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 7, 2008)

btw just superthrived my male and female plants for the first time in their month or more more of flower and after 2 days last "night" which ended just now they shot up. sadly yes the males seeds shot way up too, but the new hair development is damned exciting, the female zelda looks like a real marijauna plant budding finally, like in the picssamantha the male is just scary lol still tiem to pull him but i think ill just tuff it out. i think dtill time sry i did not mean to jacl yur thred, just got excited


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Earharmony. Is there a big performance difference (in cooling)between the cooling TUBE and the cooling HOOD from HTG. I was actually looking at a cooling hood, it was not the tube. Do you have a fan actually hooked up to your tube ?? If so, which one and how loud are the fans ?? Thank you again.




Eharmony420 said:


> thats exactly the grow i got. get a cooltube form htg supply. i growing 2 plants in stealth hydro 4 pot bubbler. theres enough room for 2, idk the 4 becasue the pots are so close together that the plants would be on top of each other. the roots look like they cud make it. i hope. humidity i no a factor if top plants crowd, but hear is lo, and i doing only 2 now


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Thanks Earharmony. Is there a big performance difference (in cooling)between the cooling TUBE and the cooling HOOD from HTG. I was actually looking at a cooling hood, it was not the tube. Do you have a fan actually hooked up to your tube ?? If so, which one and how loud are the fans ?? Thank you again.


The cooltube allows more light coverage because the hood stops the light with corners.My 6 inch inline fan is quiet bro. I ended up moving my plants before i sexed them because i didnt want the roots to be compacted and the aerogarden needed changing too much. Just transplant them all and then sex them, u dont want the aerogarden stunting growth expecially if your going to transplant them anyways.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 8, 2008)

Highlife, this is the cool tube I was looking at from HTG on ebay...
400 watt HPS GROW LIGHT GLASS COOL TUBE Reflector 400w - eBay (item 180180080284 end time Sep-08-08 14:25:49 PDT)


and this is the regular 400W from them I was looking at.............
400 watt HPS GROW LIGHT 6" INLINE AIR COOLED REFLECTOR - eBay (item 180180080248 end time Sep-08-08 14:25:41 PDT)


Both are very close in price. Why would the cool tube be less than the regular hood anyways ?? Which specific fan do you have on yours Highlife ??? How would I know how much cfm fan I would need ??



HiGHLiFE28 said:


> The cooltube allows more light coverage because the hood stops the light with corners.My 6 inch inline fan is quiet bro. I ended up moving my plants before i sexed them because i didnt want the roots to be compacted and the aerogarden needed changing too much. Just transplant them all and then sex them, u dont want the aerogarden stunting growth expecially if your going to transplant them anyways.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 8, 2008)

What are the advantages to having a DIGITAL light system ??? What is the difference in them ??
DIGITAL 400 watt Sodium GROW LIGHT COOL TUBE REFLECTOR - eBay (item 160199606831 end time Sep-12-08 12:59:48 PDT)


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 8, 2008)

man for 50 more bucks you can get a 600w hps digital ballast and cool tube and hangers and bulb for 300 dollars. Thats what i got check out the htg store on ebay. go digital, more quiet less heat and energy and you can use metal halide lighting from a digital ballast too.
Heres all their listings - eBay Store - High Tech Garden Supply: DIGITAL GROW LIGHTS, 1,000 watt Grow Lights, 400 watt Grow Lights


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 8, 2008)

id kill to buy the 300 dollar deal lol. i peiced mine together seperatley. i bought the euro hood inline cooling apparatus as it is supposed to compete with the cool tube i thot it must be better. i use a 6 h duct reducer fan htg sells for 30 dollars and i bot the hvac tubing at home depot with the clamps, that a fun isle. i wonder if the cool tube with the wings is better or not after all u can make it vertical if yu fell like it. idk the one i got was the same price and works good. do me a faveo and post any ebb and flo design chats u got i trying to go ebb and flo for more plants than my all mighty bubbler, well maybe reservoir changes and value i still reserching. man i just had my first male open up, wow thats a lotta polen, clouds the air, pollinated my female and pulled that guy took a while to open, interesting to note, superthrive took like a day under lights then after lights out it shot up a whole lot also i put it in my bubbler cloner i made froma coffe can and the cuttings loved that, the roots are doing well! superhtrive is the best deal i got yet out of any product in ths adventure


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 8, 2008)

My closet is so small in space that I was worried about the heat coming from the 600W versus the 400W plus the energy consumption. I thought the 400W woudl be enough light for my small closet. So you think I should go with a 600W versus the 400W ??? 

Also, so going with the digital unit, it will use less energy ???? Heat, noise and energy consumption are my main concerns. 



HiGHLiFE28 said:


> man for 50 more bucks you can get a 600w hps digital ballast and cool tube and hangers and bulb for 300 dollars. Thats what i got check out the htg store on ebay. go digital, more quiet less heat and energy and you can use metal halide lighting from a digital ballast too.
> Heres all their listings - eBay Store - High Tech Garden Supply: DIGITAL GROW LIGHTS, 1,000 watt Grow Lights, 400 watt Grow Lights


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 8, 2008)

witha 400 i have had a hella time with heat, altho this is my first grow. the thing is you will figure out ways
around that, it might take some time some money and some creative solutions but yu will and yu will be there with a bigger light.  i using the euro hood duct fan and i plant to get a charcoal filter with a fan attached. currently i pull air thru the hood and vent out in aother room, that works best. the instructions advise to pull. i plan to pull all thru the light for an easy setup my tent gets here tomorow, i advise a tent, if yu can hise a closet yu can hise a tents, under cardboard fake fornt dresser and whiole lot more conveneint to use. with closets i found that my temp was so hi was ridiculous unless i left the door completley opened, even venting with a 6 inch can fan, 250 cfm, altho that was a little small for my 12 by12 by 3 closet, lol, i know i half assed. but remember u will fig out ways around everything, i do howver regret not getting a DIGITAL BALLAST, if yu can afford it go for it, also my euro hood cant go vert, and i seen a lotta great growd doing that for more pot spaces, will see.ebay! and htg! dont go to hydro stores watched by cops and new england hydroshops online are the best for mail because they grow everything indoor there as it gets so cold all year, no notice.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 8, 2008)

whoa dude check htg ebay store they have a 400 wat digital with a euro hood for 175. damn. i advise whether u go for 600 or 400 to buy the digital ballast with the inline cooling, either tube or hood, pronto. if it too much save up! i bot the econo ballast it works fine but i wish it was digital, i did already connect it to euro hood easily, they dont really tell u how easy it i to rewire these products but it all screws and plastic wire connectors .


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 8, 2008)

yes its better to go bigger and if you have to wait a bit then do it cuz light setups determines yields and you wont be happy when you know you could have bought better stuff. Eharmony i will post ideas for the abb and flow setup on this thread later on.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 8, 2008)

You got a link to what you are looking at ???? What is the difference in the Euro hood and the regular hood ??? I only see one digital 400W and it is $220.00 plus shipping. Here is the link....
DIGITAL 400 watt HPS GROW LIGHT SYSTEM AIR COOLED HOOD - eBay (item 180196841356 end time Sep-12-08 14:47:44 PDT)



Eharmony420 said:


> whoa dude check htg ebay store they have a 400 wat digital with a euro hood for 175. damn. i advise whether u go for 600 or 400 to buy the digital ballast with the inline cooling, either tube or hood, pronto. if it too much save up! i bot the econo ballast it works fine but i wish it was digital, i did already connect it to euro hood easily, they dont really tell u how easy it i to rewire these products but it all screws and plastic wire connectors .


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 8, 2008)

Highlife, I know I've read it somewhere but for the life of me I can't find it. But...... do you do any kind of water change on your bubbler or even buckets during the grow or do you just ADD water to the bubbler as it gets low. I was under the impression if you did water changes that it would shock the plants. Is that incorrect ??


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Highlife, I know I've read it somewhere but for the life of me I can't find it. But...... do you do any kind of water change on your bubbler or even buckets during the grow or do you just ADD water to the bubbler as it gets low. I was under the impression if you did water changes that it would shock the plants. Is that incorrect ??


Once they germinate put them in the medium with just water. Once they sprout out of the medium, add 1/4th grow stage nutrients, i use MaxiGro. Then change water every 2 weeks or if you have to earlier than that. Then Once you go into flower you can use your flowering nuts and enhancements right away to puch them into budding. I use MaxiBloom and Koolbloom which are all powders.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 8, 2008)

So you basically do a water change every two weeks, or earlier if needed. It's a complete water change and you scrub/clean the container correct ???


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 8, 2008)

UPDATE-
Here is some OG kush from da club that you should load a bowl with. I Got my HTG 600w HPS with digital ballast, cool tube, a 6 inch inline fan, and hangers. As you can see i have plenty of room to grow! I added 20 dollar duct from home depot. Yes deffy clean your reservoirs people!


----------



## El chopchop (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey

posted this a couple of times but got no reply.
Im trying to find someone who knows about aeroponic grow systems - you up for a challenge?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 8, 2008)

El chopchop said:


> Hey
> 
> posted this a couple of times but got no reply.
> Im trying to find someone who knows about aeroponic grow systems - you up for a challenge?


How can i help?


----------



## 1sttimehydro (Sep 10, 2008)

hey did you take a pic of my set up lol


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 10, 2008)

Styrofoam coolers! The kind at the grocery store, lol. These are gonna make the perfect reservoirs for my next dwc. Plus i can just use a knife to cut net pot holes in the lids. Ha! I just moved here and have no tools. Had a problem, problem solved. Now i gonna cram every plant i can fit into my new 4x4x6.5 tent 95 dollars on ebay and my 400 watt i can mange, see what i can max at. Ill have 14 net pots so i go for that. Lol maybe if i move the light around. Idk i herd 6 the max and i can only guess what cud go wrong this my first grow, but styrofoam coolers seem a easy dwc.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 24, 2008)

Whats up with your grow bro?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 24, 2008)

UPDATE- It is going good, the bigger plants were sprouted by aug 27th and are now in an 18 gallon tub. As for the smaller ones they sprouted on sept 13th and are sitting in a 10 gall tub all with 5 inch airstones. I cloned the first female sativa cuz she was sexing so early as you can see by the last picture. What you think pimpin?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is some more pics of the larger tub and rootage


----------



## thegoods217 (Sep 24, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> I recommend General Hydroponics MaxiGro and MaxiBloom for beginners and professionals because its easy to use, produces the dankest results fast using all the levels of nutrients that my plants need, promotes root growth for seedlings, produces some amazing buds, and it automatically ph's my water.



Highlife, the nutrients you recommend, are they powder? when you're adding nutes, how much do you use? Are these the only nutrients you use in your grow? Do you weigh out ur nutes on a digi or just eyeball it? 

Also I am not too familiar w/ PPM, I know that it stands for parts per million. But I still dont know how to measure it. Could someone be so kind to inform me on this?

I am looking into duplicating your setup for my 1st attempt at hydro and since your plants look incredible, I figured I would use yours as a blueprint.

Great Job btw!


----------



## thegoods217 (Sep 24, 2008)

Also, w/ DWC is it necessary to run it at 18/6 for vegg? Could you run this system 24/0? Would that effect the system at all? Or do the plants benefit from the pumps and lights being off for a period of time?

Thanks guys, Im just trying to soak in as much info as possible before I dive into the project.


----------



## BlazeDeezNutz420 (Sep 24, 2008)

I was thinking of growing using hydroponics but I heard it is hard to maintain the PH and the water temp because they have to be very on point. Is this true? If so, how do you maintain the water pH and the water temps? Thank You.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 24, 2008)

hmm that cannot be true because I dont measure PH or temperature or PPM EVER! and have grown many plants in DWC very successfully but then again my nutrients are powder and automatically make the ph perfect so I never have to worry. they are MaxiGro General Hydroponics nutes and heres an Actual Stealth Ak 47 with a laser pointer so dont fuck with me,o yeah not to be confused with the bud AK 47 haha


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 24, 2008)

All good questions. Hey I did buy some GH nutes I am having some major problems with my grow can you help me out. Link is in my sig. Thanks man


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just sexed the bagseed indicas too, both fems wow I am lucky, wish i grabbed these instead last grow haha, Well now I am going to be cloning a bunch of Strawberry Haze too so Ill have a few mother plants. All 3 first bagseeds I planted are fems what are the odds? lets see how the feminized sh seeds stand up to these.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 24, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> Just sexed the bagseed indicas too, both fems wow I am lucky, wish i grabbed these instead last grow haha, Well now I am going to be cloning a bunch of Strawberry Haze too so Ill have a few mother plants. All 3 first bagseeds I planted are fems what are the odds? lets see how the feminized sh seeds stand up to these.


Very kool man. posting new stuff right now in my grow.THanks for your help.


----------



## BlazeDeezNutz420 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks highlife. your girlies look nice. I will prolly go to hydro then. It seems more efficient and easier to maintain than soil and less messy. happy growin pimpin


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 25, 2008)

BlazeDeezNutz420 said:


> thanks highlife. your girlies look nice. I will prolly go to hydro then. It seems more efficient and easier to maintain than soil and less messy. happy growin pimpin


they both have there added stresses. His water might be low in alkaline thats why when adding the nutes it keeps things in check. I have to balence my ph everyday. Make a journalI will come check it out. come join mine and see what I'm going through


----------



## surferbum6900 (Sep 25, 2008)

nice this thread is making me switch over to dwc


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 26, 2008)

surferbum6900 said:


> nice this thread is making me switch over to dwc


glad 2 hear! let me know of any questions you may have!


----------



## BlazeDeezNutz420 (Sep 26, 2008)

no doubt koolhand, I will def check out ya grow and see what you workin with and how you doin. Good lookin out on the tips though. If there is any other good tips or pieces of advice I should know to help, please let me know. I would greatly appreciate it. good luck and happy growin again homeboy.


----------



## k|ng18 (Sep 28, 2008)

Highlife MAJOR kudos!!! I'm currently growing in soil but picked up on this bubbleponics concept yesterday through a friend and I haven't been able to sleep yet. I've been reading article after article and I'm ready =-)


Question: Do you believe your setup would be as efficient without the tubes supplying water and oxygen to the rockwool?

Thanks


----------



## ImarriedMARY (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm using the same light the cfl 150w = 42w from walmart and i just bought another one there good


----------



## Gimme The Spliffff (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome thread... I bought this system on ebay... what do you think of it... 6 Plant Top Feed Hydroponic System w/500w Grow Light - eBay (item 250293211111 end time Sep-19-08 19:27:53 PDT) with this system can i grow the plants from start 2 finish or is it too small and the light is that too small also? Should I upgrade to this light.? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270272763166 my friend has this light and no longer uses it and I could get it for 100 bucks... Would i be better upgrading the light or just use the T5 light from the start.?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 29, 2008)

k|ng18 said:


> Highlife MAJOR kudos!!! I'm currently growing in soil but picked up on this bubbleponics concept yesterday through a friend and I haven't been able to sleep yet. I've been reading article after article and I'm ready =-)
> 
> 
> Question: Do you believe your setup would be as efficient without the tubes supplying water and oxygen to the rockwool?
> ...


Not as efficient but it is possible but as u can see from my first grow-post #1


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 29, 2008)

Gimme The Spliffff said:


> awesome thread... I bought this system on ebay... what do you think of it... 6 Plant Top Feed Hydroponic System w/500w Grow Light - eBay (item 250293211111 end time Sep-19-08 19:27:53 PDT) with this system can i grow the plants from start 2 finish or is it too small and the light is that too small also? Should I upgrade to this light.? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270272763166 my friend has this light and no longer uses it and I could get it for 100 bucks... Would i be better upgrading the light or just use the T5 light from the start.?


Check the home depot lighting section bro, Also try to get a bigger reservoir if your are going to grow that many fully mature plants.


----------



## dtankd (Sep 29, 2008)

wat bout organic nutrients?wat we need to start for simple dwc system?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 29, 2008)

dtankd said:


> wat bout organic nutrients?wat we need to start for simple dwc system?


Start in General Hydroponics Rapid Rooters then once you have at least 3 nodes bump their butes to 1/4th General Hydroponics Maxigro powder for veg then use Maxio Bloom powders for flower, they will auto PH your water as well.


----------



## dtankd (Sep 29, 2008)

where ar e you getting yours?


----------



## dtankd (Sep 29, 2008)

High Tech Garden Supply

i found this...wat u think?i already have 5-6 inch plant growing on soil
i m gonna get cuttings and transfer to dwc sysyem tonite...


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 29, 2008)

get in online or at your local head shop. I dont know how those nutes are havent used them but HTG is legit but i would go with more common nutrients


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 29, 2008)

cool thread highlife. i will be watching with interest from now on. your doing what i plan for my next grow. the ag is cool but has it's limitations.


----------



## Gimme The Spliffff (Sep 30, 2008)

yea this is def a good thread good thing i brought it back 2 life haha...Highlife good look on the info..Im act switching over i think imma go a ebb system... and just grow from start 2 finish in them!!


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 30, 2008)

He's definetly right about the nutes balencing ph the ph. Lasttime I canged the res I put in 3/8tsp for a gallon and a half. my plants perked right up but still seems like there looking for more nutes not all the leaves had lifted to my liking. So I uped the nutes to 3/4tsp for 1.5 gallons checked the ph perfect. right around 5.5 So I will be checking roots tommrow when I check ph if I get browning 4oz of h202 goes in the res. I can't prop I can't prop you any more wish I could.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah they will brown but it is fine unless the leaves tips start getting nute burn yellow then you should add a lot off water lol


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 1, 2008)

Some of the older leaves that had yellow on them r still looking like shit but have lifted alittle. I don't know if they r burt or lacking nitro. My cola leaves are spreadwide open sucking up the light.Roots look good going to 18/6 for about a week or so going for a quick flower just orderd new seeds.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Oct 2, 2008)

UPDATE- TWO 18 Gallon Roughnecks hold all my plants now. One 5 inch airstone in each as you can see in the roots pics. 3 plants are 5 weeks and the other six plants are going into their 3rd week this Saturday. I am taking best care of the oldest three which all happened to be fems. The oldest will veg for 3 or four more weeks so 8 or 9 weeks of veg for them and 6 or 7 for the younger plants.


----------



## LonghornFan (Oct 2, 2008)

Great job Highlife...they are looking nice...love the root mass, nice and healthy


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Oct 2, 2008)

the roots are like a bowl of noodles when i put my fingers in them haha


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 3, 2008)

man roots and plants look great. how big is your room? How often you change your res? And you don't check your ph daily? Only when you change res.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Oct 3, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> man roots and plants look great. how big is your room? How often you change your res? And you don't check your ph daily? Only when you change res.


My room is 2ft 10 inches by 3ft 7 inches and it is like 15ft tall. Truthfully I never have checked the ph. I only add more water if the nutes are too strong and have never had problems where i needed to read the PH. I will change my reservoirs to just water when it is a week before flowering time so then I can just add in the bloom nutes to the water when it is time to flower. My 5 inch airstones help keep it clean along with no messy nutrients. I will usually add a gallon every 2 or 3 days to each reservoir i keep the levels really high then they go down fast then right back up because my plants are thirsty hoes!


----------



## Legacy187 (Oct 3, 2008)

nice setup I have half of the shit now all i need is the rubbermaid tub !


----------



## thegoods217 (Oct 3, 2008)

Highlife,

Are General Hydroponics Maxigro and MaxiBloom and koolbloom organic nutrients or inorganic nutrients? I am going to be using a lil bit of h202 and its not compatible w/ organic nutes. Just wanted to check before I purchase. Thanks man, ill be starting my grow journal once my clones root. Your DIY is awesome, keep growin' DANK!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 4, 2008)

They r NOT organic. you will be fine. I am using h202 to get rid of browning slime in my tank I really think to be caused by my ph up and down solution. In between res changes I only use a tiny bit.


----------



## thegoods217 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks koolhand good lookin out, ill be picking these up today then.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Oct 11, 2008)

Update- Cleaned Reservoirs wow what a tedious task to empty and clean two 18 gallon tubs but there was barely any residue thanks to maxigro powder ad the 5 inch airstones. I have trimmed and broke off so many leaves that are too low or dying these things are humongous. Fresh water and 1/4th tsp per gallon of maxibloom was added because I am going to put the plants in the dark for 24 hours to simulate the winter change then they will be on 12/12 lighting to flower and this is when I will add a bit of KoolBloom to my maxibloom mix. :0

Just look at the roots of this indica, (indicas have much bigger roots than any most sativas), This is the same plants roots shot from both sides. Wish i could hold it up and get a full pic of all the roots hanging, just need a third hand.



Here is from left to right, one indica-big roots above-, three sativas with chopped tops, two small hidden rooted clones, and one more indica on the rights end.I have 5 other plants in another 18 gallon rthat are all tall sativas.I also have 6 clones in a little bubblecloner I made as well.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 12, 2008)

wow unreal man very nice. I went into floweing 3 days ago. changed the res and left it just phed water For 24 hour darkness then added 1/2 maxi veg and 1/2 maxi bloom to equl 1 tsp for 1.5 gallon of h20. then today I topped off with 1/2 strenght maxi bloom and then going to change res couple days and go full strengh bloom. Plants recoverd nicely sick ass growth. After the 24hrs of darkness those ladies lifted up thier skirt an showed me nice white hairs. It was awesome.


----------



## MAc DRe (Oct 13, 2008)

nice grow aeroponics is the best for indoor IMO


----------



## wehigh (Oct 15, 2008)

beautiful setup love this post i will def give you rep on this, i was reading quite a while trying to find out what setup i should run this setup is by far the most easiest for me since i am building my setup in a closet the size of the closet would be (3 1/2 ft wide) (9 ft tall) and (depth is 2ft) im wondering if a 10 gal rough neck would be good enough to squeeze in my closet also would like to know how much nutes to add per gallon i get kind of confused when you were typing about the nutes you added you said you added 1/4th per gallon of maxibloom without concentrating on the ph what was your ph to begin with? With the maxi gro and maxi bloom i would have to add 1/4th of powder to every lb of water am i correct? how do you know how many lbs of water you have?
and also did you add 1/4th per gallon of maxigrow while veging? im new so bare with me i been up for 3 days trying to get all sorts of information which was mixed till i stumbled upon your thread. would you happen to have any pictures of the closet size you have your setup in so maybe i can get a idea of what i am going to do with mine it seems we have almost similar closet space yet yours is a little bigger thanks for taking your time to read my post.

so far what i purchased i will make a list
maxigro
maxibloom
hygrozyme
mylar
4 timers
3" pots ""might switch to 6''
rockwool
clay pelletes 
ph up and down
ph tester
6'' air stone and 12 inch
bubble with heatmat for germinating

that is what i have so far until i get some more money to spend on my grow room i will be buying 400 or 600 watt hps cool tube then the rubbermaid. so what do you think about what i have so far should i buy more nutes or is this good enough?


----------



## switch10 (Oct 17, 2008)

funny, i just built one of these a few weeks ago, and found this post today. I have 2 air stones and 8 2.5 inch cups. you have 5 plants in yours? man 8 is gonna be pretty crowded. how high do you fill your res???


----------



## Saladsmokin (Oct 17, 2008)

high life, i just started growing DWC im gona have a 5x5x8 flower room with a 1000watt Hps with 500cfm exaust fan air cooled hood without a inline fan at first i think im gona use 3 18 gallon tubs. 3 plants in each, Im gona need sum advice ill let u kno whats up. but heres the plants im gona use as mothers.. the burns are from baking soda.. i dono y i did that. but they are growing healthy now. Im using gh 3 part nutes 80ppm water the purp piss is at 480, gdp 280, grape ape 280
Purple Catpiss.

GDP

Grape ape


----------



## thegoods217 (Oct 18, 2008)

when first putting in a clone into the dwc, how often do you hand water the plants? Also how much water do you feed each individual clone? I know that i am not to get the rockwool cubes saturated. 

So can someone tell me how often to hand feed my clones and how much water do i give each one? I have heard 2x daily in 12 hr intervals is best. What do u guys/gals say?


----------



## Saladsmokin (Oct 20, 2008)

I raised purp piss to 600, grape ape to 400, n gdp 280 still. they are all doing good.. but when i have to top them off to normal ppm is it to strong for the plants? for example when it raises to 610 n i add more water.. does that mean i should make the nutes less strong.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Oct 20, 2008)

TheGoods217 i just made sure the clones were rooted well b4 i transplanted them and i didnt hand water at all and the roots came out.


----------



## thegoods217 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks salad, im still waiting on my clones to root.. its been 2 weeks w/ no luck, hopefully i get some soon..


----------



## thegoods217 (Nov 5, 2008)

highlife,

i have finally grown some roots out of 1 of my clones, now its time to start the DWC.

i have the same nutes as you and will be using a 10 gal rubbermaid for one plant. i know its prolly overkill but whatever, its at my house and ready to be used.

q's for you: what level nutes do i use? do i follow the instructions for cuttings, which is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon? or do i use about 30-40% of what they recommend? how exactly did you do yours? also i remember you saying that the nutes ph balances the water itself to the desired range. Was the water u were using distilled, tap, filtered etc.?

thanks, this is my first attempt at hydro, im soo stoked.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Nov 5, 2008)

no nutes until 2 or 3 nodes then do 1/4th tsp for a week slowly increasing but never do more than a teaspoon per gallon. add water if u get nute burns on the leaves and I use tap water it gets PHed auto by the GH nutes to about 5.5 ph


----------



## just L (Nov 5, 2008)

great setup! ill be trying that and couple more this winter, thanks for the help and ideas

we passed by 1,000,000 votes


----------



## thegoods217 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks again highlife,

i appreciate your time spent on guiding noobies like me through this wonderful journey.


----------



## craigx (Nov 13, 2008)

what up son? looking forward to seeing these beautiful ladies soon


----------



## craigx (Nov 15, 2008)

hey dude, got a new bong today, double percs, ash catcher, ice catcher, 2.5 foot, by amsterdam design studios, wish i could bring it home for break


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Nov 17, 2008)

yes craig you will be amazed when you get home. Sounds badass bro, too bad I wont be able to rip it


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 17, 2008)

highlife you must have a forest growing in your room by now. c-mon man toss up some pics. my plant is doing well I think she is gonna go like 10 to 12 weeks flower. Sativa big time. almost six weeks this week.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay the indicas respond better to chemicals and the sativas respond better to organic nutrients i just found out the hard way. My 6 foot tall strawberry haze sativas started to yellow hard like my first sativa did. Here are some pics 

keep in mind 8 plants on top, 8 clones on the bottom-
They will finish their 5th week of flowering this Thurs Nov. 20th

- first pic is my clones on the bottom, 

-second is the right side of the room - there are five "5-6 foot" tall plants that are hard to get a good shot of cuz i can barely stand in there.

-Third is a continuation of the second pic

fourth is a picture of the 3 main stalked indica sitting next to a tall sativa you can barely see and another indica you cannot see because i am almost standing on it lol


-The harvest pics will be the best my friends!!!!


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 17, 2008)

My god I was right it was a jungle. so that maxi bloom is no good for sativa plants? I am useing 1.5 tsp of koolbloom and 1.5 tsp of maxi bloom in 1.5 half gallon of water. then the next 2 days i add a half gallon of 1/2 stregth nutes and then for 2 days after that i ad 1/4 strengh and then change the res. she is drinking about 1/2 gllon a day.
Some of my fan leaves have turned yellow and have fallen off. I did a three day flush about week ago. Kinda chaulked this up because the plants are putting their efforts into flowering. let me know what ya think. but nice room man your definetly gonna have a good harvest.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Nov 18, 2008)

That is good if you are going easy on the nutes, i just went too hard on them for the sativas, they need less since they are able to grow in the wild. Yellow leaves falling off is fine, i have trrown away soooo many dead leaves.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 18, 2008)

kool Thanks for all your help.


----------



## craigx (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is my grow journal, check it out!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/137149-b-52-stealth-bubbler-bubbleponics.html


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Jan 3, 2009)

haha check out my new avatar from Hellboy, total stoner flick, bummppppp......


----------



## koolhand77 (Jan 3, 2009)

High you can't keep me in the dark kid whats up lushious nugs you had growing. I chopped my plant got 2.1/4 oz off her not to bad for the first grow. What up? Come over check out the new setup link in the sig. god to see you still kicking around.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jan 4, 2009)

ok i dont want to hate on this, i love the idea.
there is one thing i cant get my head around tho
i have grown plants in pots a few times, and moving one pot is a pain in the ass.
how do you move the lid to change the res every couple weeks, dont you break the plant apart?
or do you just grow tiny plants?
fuck i have to tie mine up so they dont fall over from the weight of themselves, lifting carrying, moving, shoving, whatever, would completely kill them im sure.

i keep thinking there must be a better way with a seperate res, altho i love the idea of 2 buckets, and just swapping the lid from one bucket to the other.


----------



## koolhand77 (Jan 4, 2009)

thats what I did for my last grow. I just use a regular bucket pull the lid off put the plant and cover right into another bucket change the water and presto I put everything back. If you can do it with changing buckets that the best. I have read that it's good to let your roots out of the water for about ten min or so. It's not going to hurt them and it gives them a few to air out.


----------



## marijuanamike (Feb 5, 2009)

i have some questions


----------



## ganjajatman421 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm looking to use a bigger storage container to have bigger capabilities of yield,how

much water would i need in the container? What do i fertilize with 

plz respond back im going to be making 4 containers 4 clones of purple kush in 

each what lighting would be the best,do i have to use several hps 600watt lights


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Mar 10, 2009)

bbumppppp..


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Apr 29, 2009)

bump again bitches!


----------



## malonepgh (May 2, 2009)

is there anyway you can be a little more specific, forgive me, but I am really new to this. The pic underneat shows tubing going to the 4 pots, wheres the ret of the tubing go? to the pump? just wandering, sorry again for my ignorance, thx


----------



## diddydady (Dec 20, 2009)

Check out this page for an easy DWC BUbbleponic system


----------



## diddydady (Dec 20, 2009)

CHeck this system out so Easy, so cheap.


----------



## NugletBuffet (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey I've never grown before but I've been trying to research a cheap way to grow a few plants in my closet. 
Is the pump supposed to be continually running or is it set on some kind of timer?


----------



## knourgro (Oct 18, 2011)

sorry to be digging up old threads but i just had ask about this. i have a 4'x4'x6' area, i currently grow 9 woman in soil using the scrog technique. i wana make the jump to hydro, but am unsure if a hydro setup that big is reasonable or efficient. would having 4 different resevoirs, each with 3 plants grown out into a sea of green as opposed to SCROG, for a total of 12 plants work with a hydro system in such limited area?

any input is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 18, 2011)

Check out my grow/how to in my signature for single rez-single plant DWC.


----------



## Dpllrd01 (Feb 6, 2012)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> Soo excited I just ordered from the Attitude, Greenhouse Seeds Arjan Strawberry Haze and a shirt, its a social creative high thats smells like candy strawberries and taste like them too! I will keep everyone posted on the five plants plus my other 3 purps! Kind of scared that they might go hermie but wish me luck!


_Hey bro.... Was just reading a few of your posts here... I seen where you had made your own DWC & DTF system/ kinda resembles the one I am getting ready to get! I purchased
a DWC & DTF all in one system (Deep water culture) & (Direct top fed) didn't know if you knew what the abbrev stood for bro... Anyways, I am not new to growing (organic) that is.
But, I am new to the (hydroponics) so I will be needing some help bro!! I have been reading my ass off!! But really would prefer if I could talk to someone like you that has experience with growing hydroponic grows... And I have asked a few plp on here, but really hadn't got any feed back/reply's!! And, IDK if you could answer me this, but, at the time being, I have two of my girls/ feminized plants, Humboldt & Blue Mystics in a organic grow at the time being! There not at that big, I mean pretty nice size to be only a week old! I wanted to know if I could take them out of this soil grow, and transplant them to my new DWC hydroponics grow?! I sure hope so!!??? Please try to let me know asap please..?? Thanks bro... later.. D.. _


----------



## kingballer12 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just went through every page of this. I am about to start a dwc grow now and its going to be super lemon haze. My grow closet is tall and skinny and also somewhat wide. How many plants should i have in a 18 gallon tote? i was thinking indica but should i go sativa now? I might not have enough root space, I wanted at least four plants, any suggestions? Thanks Much appreciated anyone on here much love.


----------

